

"Amazon Tax" Laws May Worsen Short-Term Budget Problems - cwan
http://www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/25949.html

======
skmurphy
Key graf:

    
    
       Contrary to the claims of supporters, Amazon taxes do not provide easy 
       revenue. In fact, the nation's first few Amazon taxes have not produced 
       any revenue at all, and there is some evidence of lost revenue. Rhode 
       Island has seen no additional sales tax revenue from its Amazon tax,  
       and because Amazon reacted by discontinuing its affiliate program, 
       Rhode Islanders are earning less income and paying less income tax.

